# Canterbury CCC 4th December



## Rapide561

Hi

I have booked into the CCC Canterbury on Friday 4th December for a couple of days, although will probably stay a bit longer, or maybe arrive earlier! 

Our Mavis will be there too. 

If you want to come along and get plastered, sorry, go sight seeing at historical monuments, then pop along. 

I have just booked with the call centre on 02476 475426. 

Russell


----------



## bognormike

Sounds good, Russell, we might be able to get down there (or is at across / up from here?). I'll have a word with Viv - she keeps threatening to go Christmas shopping.


----------



## locovan

Christmas Shopping in Canterbuy is a great Idea as there are lots of wonderful little shopa with something differnt in them.
2 Weatherspoons
:wink:


----------



## locovan

http://www.canterburylive.co.uk/


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

There must be two Weatherspoons as there are two posts.

I am hoping the Fastcraft will be operating Ramsgate - Boulogne too.

I might stop for a week or two!

It would be good to see you Mike for some drinking and so on, sorry, I mean sightseeing.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

We're booked in! Arriving Friday, leaving Monday.

Gerald


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> We're booked in! Arriving Friday, leaving Monday.
> 
> Gerald


Gosh That really pleases me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Golly gosh!

Is Tess coming too?

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Canterbury*



Rapide561 said:


> Is Tess coming too?


Woof, apparently :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> Gosh That really pleases me :lol: :lol:


Awww 

It please us too.

Gerald


----------



## locovan

I couldnt book tonight so I have to ring first thing tomorrow.
The Bus runs from the site Russell do you know the times.
I will check if the Zoo is open incase anyone wanted to go there. :wink:


----------



## locovan

Hi I have booked ok had a problem though as they said my membership was cancelled and as we havent camped much this year due to my illness we never knew this.
Seems Ray had cancelled C&CC instead of CC silly billy :roll: :roll:


----------



## Invicta

The last time there was a group of MHFers at the site I organised a meal at the Evenhill at Littlebourne. That was when I first met Jacque and Stew amongst others.

If anyone is interested I could arrange a meal at the Canterbury Golf Club that is immediately across the road from the CCC site at Bekesbourne Lane, Canterbury.

I have just spoken to the chef and he could do a Christmas lunch at the clubhouse on Sunday 6th if anyone is interested. He is sending me the menus. I have eaten there before and the food was VG. There are many eating places in Canterbury but the benefit of this one is that it is 2 minutes from the site. It has a very good bar with very comfortable seating.

Evenings are not possible now as it is fully booked for Christmas parties.

Anyone interested?


----------



## bognormike

all sounds very tempting; Viv is over in Spain at the moment with her cousin, so when she phones later I'll check - the calendar is free.

I've been to the Golf club before when we met an old friend who lives at Bridge (near you, Invicta?). We would stop from Friday to Monday morning, so Sunday lunch would be nice :wink:


----------



## locovan

Ok I go for sunday lunch but we are also going to weatherspoons friday night I will be putting weight on


----------



## Rapide561

*Food*

Well that sounds like a plan in the making.

Friday evening at Weatherspoons, and back on the bus with all the youngsters. I was the oldest on that bus in September!

Saturday - looking at historical monuments - I mean sobering up.

Sunday - Christmas lunch.

Well, I am up for anything, so will do what ever.

Mike - come on your own! There will be plenty of talent on the bus on Friday night from Canterbury to the campsite! LOL (Only joking, Viv)

Russell


----------



## bognormike

Ok, we're booked in from Friday, leaving Monday, so if the Sunday Lunch is on, we're up for it :wink: . 

You been on the sauce already Russell? Always dubious about Weatherspoons pubs - they tend to change character from the lunchtime trade to evenings. The Bognor one is full of old biidies at lunchtime taking advantage of the cheap food & booze; at night it's full of scrawny youths with tattoos competing with each other as to how much cheap booze they can sink before going on to the night club on the pier :roll: . And bouncers on the door  


anyway, looking forward to meeting up - (we haven't had much chance this year) and getting away from the office for the weekend. 8)


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

Are we going to try and pitch close together? If so, please pm me and I will ask the managers at Canterbury if they can oblige.

Mike - I went to a Weatherspoons in September with Mave the Rave, Ray, Dougie, Jock and Rita and we were in there quite early - about sixish. When we left we were the oldest in town, but the food was well worthy of the cost.

So, so far then...

Me and the dog
Gerlald and Annie
Mavis and Ray
Mike and Viv

Any more?

I have just phoned the site and they have plenty of spaces left. Oooh I hope the caramaran is running from Ramsgate.

Russell


----------



## bognormike

wasn't somebody else mentioned? Apart from Peggy who's a day visitor?

sounds a good idea to get a few pitches together - not too far to carry the bottles :roll:


----------



## Invicta

*Re: Meet*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Mike - I went to a Weatherspoons in September with Mave the Rave, Ray, Dougie, Jock and Rita and we were in there quite early - about sixish. When we left we were the oldest in town, but the food was well worthy of the cost.
> 
> Russell


No students around in September Russell except some language ones. Now the place is heaving with them!


----------



## Carper

Can we come too....for sunday lunch. 

We may be MHless by that time, so we will just come down for lunch

Got someone coming to look at the Hymer tomorrow...fingers crossed. got another 2 that also seem very interested :lol: :lol: 

Doug & Elaine


----------



## locovan

Well I did email you as I wanted you there :lol: 
We had a great time last time didnt we. :wink:


----------



## locovan

*Re: Meet*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are we going to try and pitch close together? If so, please pm me and I will ask the managers at Canterbury if they can oblige.
> 
> Mike - I went to a Weatherspoons in September with Mave the Rave, Ray, Dougie, Jock and Rita and we were in there quite early - about sixish. When we left we were the oldest in town, but the food was well worthy of the cost.
> 
> So, so far then...
> 
> Me and the dog
> Gerlald and Annie
> Mavis and Ray
> Mike and Viv
> 
> Any more?
> 
> I have just phoned the site and they have plenty of spaces left. Oooh I hope the caramaran is running from Ramsgate.
> 
> Russell


I think Im next to you and as for the Boat Keep hoping-- pigs might fly first.

Actually thats not funny anymore is it with the swine flu about :wink:


----------



## Carper

locovan said:


> Well I did email you as I wanted you there :lol:
> We had a great time last time didnt we. :wink:


Hi Mavis

I'll email you back tonight.

Yes we did have a great time last time we met. It will be nice to see you and Ray again. :lol: :lol: This time I won't have to be the bus driver :lol: :lol:

Doug


----------



## locovan

This is Bob Geldof's kent TV 
http://www.kenttv.com/#PRG2809

Anyone else want to join us 
Check to see if you are down this way when you are travelling to France
as it would be a nice place to park and meet us.


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

...and get absolutely hammered, I mean, do some nice sight seeing.


----------



## Invicta

Menus from the Canterbury Gold Club have just arrived. 

This is the Christmas one;

Starters
a)Game Pate served with toast and red onion marmalade
b)Soup-vegetable volute
c)Duck Salad with crispy bacon
d)Thai fish cakes with chilli dip

Mains
e) Roast turkey rolled and stuffed withall the trimmings
f) Salmon with Holandaise sauce
g) Beef Wellington (£3 supplement)
h) Chicken stuffed and wrapped with tomato pesto and mozzarella

All served with seasoned vegetables

Desserts
j) Christmas pudding with hot brandy sauce
k) Chocolate Torte
i) Vanilla Creme caramel
m) selection of cheese and biscuites (£1supplement)

Followed by coffee and mince pies

2 courses £13-95

3 courses £16-95 

I have provisionally booked for 1 pm on Saturday 5th December for a dozen people. I need to have numbers and choice of menu by this Saturday (28th November)

Please post your replies here with numbers and choices ABC etc.

Many thanks

Peggy


----------



## bognormike

Peggy 

I'll check with Viv & get back on here this evening.


----------



## Invicta

Just come home after having seen Mavis having her 'top up'.

Realised that I have provisionally booked lunch for Saturday 5th instead of Sunday 6th that we first discussed.

Will change it (hopefully) when I can get through to the catering department at the Golf Club.

Watch this space.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Peggy

We're up for this (actually, we're up for pretty much anything :wink: )

2 people, 2 courses
Starters: 1 veg velouté, 1 Thai fish cakes
Mains: 1 salmon, 1 turkey

Thanks for doing this. We're really looking forward to it.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*Food*

Peggy - thanks for sorting this out - I don't mind what day we go.

I want one of everything, so will toss a coin later and report back

Russell


----------



## Carper

Hi Peggy

Starters 
2 x Game Pate served with toast and red onion marmalade 

Mains 
2 x Roast turkey rolled and stuffed with all the trimmings 

Many thanks for arranging this

Doug & Elaine


----------



## bognormike

Ok Peggy, Sunday preferable, but Sat if you can't change is OK.


b 1 (soup)
c 1 (duck)
e 2 (turkey
j 1 (christmas pud)
k 1 Choc torte

We're greedy sods and want puddings as well
:wink: 


And if anybody else wants to come along for the weekend (meal optional!) please let us know on here. Russell can put you up - he's got loads of room :lol: 8)


----------



## teensvan

Hi Peggy.

We are on a winter pitch at Canterbury and would love to come along.

STARTER 1 DUCK SALAD WITH CRISPY BACON

MAIN. 2 ROAST TURKEY WITH TRIMMINGS.

DESSERTS. 2 CHRISTMAS PUDDINGS.

Many thanks for your hard work on putting this together.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## Rapide561

*Food*

Oooh am really looking forward to this

So....

Pate, turkey and Christmas pud for me and also any left overs that others can't manage!

Russell


----------



## locovan

Peggy I dont care what day we will have

starter

1 soup 
1 duck salad and bacon

main 
2 roast Turkey and trimmings


sweet

2 christmas puds and Icecream if we can.


----------



## locovan

teensvan said:


> Hi Peggy.
> 
> We are on a winter pitch at Canterbury and would love to come along.
> 
> STARTER 1 DUCK SALAD WITH CRISPY BACON
> 
> MAIN. 2 ROAST TURKEY WITH TRIMMINGS.
> 
> DESSERTS. 2 CHRISTMAS PUDDINGS.
> 
> Many thanks for your hard work on putting this together.
> 
> steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


It will be great to see you there to didnt know thats where you were :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Steve & Ann

Better warn the managers I am coming again! Last time, after getting lost in a village called Bridge, ending up with police assistance, getting into a zoo, getting stuck on a narrow lane, I finally arrived at the CCC, only to block the entrance/exit and then the barrier came down on me! Prior to leaving I ordered a site pennon thing, but there were none in stock, so I paid for it and had it posted. It has just rolled up without a stamp and £1.47 to pay at the post office LOL

I might stay for ever, even if only to get the washing done.

Russell


----------



## bognormike

*Re: Food*



Rapide561 said:


> Oooh am really looking forward to this
> 
> So....
> 
> Pate, turkey and Christmas pud for me and also any left overs that others can't manage!
> 
> Russell


d'you ever put any weight on Russell? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Invicta

*Re: Canterbury*



Rapide561 said:


> Steve & Ann
> 
> Better warn the managers I am coming again! Last time, after getting lost in a village called Bridge, ending up with police assistance, getting into a zoo, getting stuck on a narrow lane, I finally arrived at the CCC, only to block the entrance/exit and then the barrier came down on me! Prior to leaving I ordered a site pennon thing, but there were none in stock, so I paid for it and had it posted. It has just rolled up without a stamp and £1.47 to pay at the post office LOL
> 
> I might stay for ever, even if only to get the washing done.
> 
> Russell


Please, please, please Russell DON'T come through Bridge this time-I live in the village and have had enough problems with the neighbours as it is about my building work. If they see you coming I hate to think of the consequences for me! There are very few motorhomes parked in drives here which makes mine stand out so any motorhomers coming into the village are expected to be 'friends' of mine. In fact at this present time I can only recall one other motorhome being parked in a driveway in the village. There is also the one that is frequently seen parked in the lay by going out of the village towards Canterbury but that doesn't belong to a village resident.

Follow the road to Dover from the M2 onto the A2. Take the turning left marked Canterbury and follow the ring road round the city, there are caravan and camping signs in places. At the 4th roundabout on entering the city, take the 3rd exit (New Dover Road), to the traffic lights . Turn left here take the 2nd exit at the next roundabout up St Martin's Hill (by the prison) and the CCC site is on the right at the top (road marked Bekesbourne Lane) just past the barracks on the left and opposite the golf course. If you miss the turning to Canterbury, don't try to get to the site from the next one by turning left (marked Patrixbrne), very narrow lanes(!). Turn right at the T junction, bear left towards Bridge but at the crossroads turn right (past the motorhome in the layby if it is there on the day), don't come down into the village. Follow the road to Canterbury NOT London. Go down the New Dover Road towards the city by taking the 3rd exit on the roundabout at the Old Gate inn, (the first takes you into the Park and Ride with its motorhome parking facilities that Mavis and I rave about!). At the traffic lights turn right and that will take you back up St Martin's Hill.

I will ring the Golf Club tomorrow morning to change the day to Sunday if that is possible. No-one was answering the phone when I got back late this afternoon after visiting Mavis.

Looking forward to meeting those I have not yet had the pleasure of meeting and of course those I have.


----------



## xgx

Count me in please!

Just joined the CCC and booked in 4-7 Dec !!! (that's me and the black lab :wink: )

Munchies....yes please Invicta (Sunday preferably) 

*Thai fish cakes with chilli dip

*Chicken stuffed and wrapped with tomato pesto and mozzarella 

*Christmas pudding with hot brandy sauce 

...just one small dilemma
...should I pack a 5 or 10 litre box of Vin plnck CabSav ...? (and should I bring anything for the rest of you?) 


Ray and Mavis... looking forward to meeting you 'in the flesh' 
:lol: :wink: (OK, I'm looking forward to meeting the rest of ues too :lol: )


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Thanks for the route update Peggy. I know the way now though, as last time I thought I would try SatNav! What a riot!

Russell


----------



## patp

Just caught this thread.
Would there be room for another one?

Having said that, there is a big but - the van needs an MOT first!!!

Will talk to Chris when he gets up :roll: 

Let you know what he says. 

Pat

PS to Gerald and Annie - Gypsy is semi fit now and allowed walks of about 45 minutes :lol:


----------



## 96706

What a great shame to miss out on this one, but we are going to be in Koln for the Christmas Markets that weekend. 

We like Canterbury a lot and the Park 'N Ride facility is a real winner for us. 


Still will catch up with you all in the New Year. Have a Ball :lol: 

****


----------



## geraldandannie

patp said:


> PS to Gerald and Annie - Gypsy is semi fit now and allowed walks of about 45 minutes :lol:


That's great. It's been a long time, hasn't it?

Tess is having a second bout of stomach trouble in a fortnight - I think eating stuff she shouldn't on our long walks. She's lying on her bed at my feet, moaning :roll: Probably hungry.

I'm sure she'll be fine by next weekend. We'd love to see you there 

Gerald


----------



## locovan

patp said:


> Just caught this thread.
> Would there be room for another one?
> 
> Having said that, there is a big but - the van needs an MOT first!!!
> 
> Will talk to Chris when he gets up :roll:
> 
> Let you know what he says.
> 
> Pat
> 
> PS to Gerald and Annie - Gypsy is semi fit now and allowed walks of about 45 minutes :lol:


Of coarse you can come choose your menu though if you wish to eat the xmas dinner and tell us on her as Invicta is watching or I will Pm her 
And book in to the site Canterbury and Caraven Camping Club Site.

Camping & Caravanning Club Ltd

(01227) 463216
Bekesbourne Lane
Canterbury
CT3 4AB


----------



## Invicta

Managed to change the lunch booking to Sunday 6th December at 1 pm. I was warned that it could be a 'bit' noisy in the bar as there is a 'mans match' on that morning. Obviously the golf club hasn't had the experience of this lot!

I have established that the golf club can cater for a maximum of 65 for lunch on the day so keep 'em coming. Reminder-numbers in and choice of courses by Saturday 28th November-many thanks!


----------



## bognormike

Invicta said:


> Managed to change the lunch booking to Sunday 6th December at 1 pm. I was warned that it could be a 'bit' noisy in the bar as there is a 'mans match' on that morning. Obviously the golf club hasn't had the experience of this lot!
> 
> I have established that the golf club can cater for a maximum of 65 for lunch on the day so keep 'em coming. Reminder-numbers in and choice of courses by Saturday 28th November-many thanks!


"a bit noisy" is a lot better than being quiet as the grave, and wishing you'd gone somehwere else!


----------



## Invicta

bognormike said:


> "a bit noisy" is a lot better than being quiet as the grave, and wishing you'd gone somehwere else!


That's what I thought Mike but I felt I should warn you!

Peggy


----------



## Rapide561

*Bookings*

Hi

I have just spoken to Canterbury CCC and they have pitches available at present for next weekend.

Jenny is looking forward too.

Russell


----------



## locovan

So is Louis can he have a xmas dinner he said --- so I will take a doggy bag :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have just added this to the meets list so you can all get adding your names on so Russell knows who's coming

Canterbury CCC Meet

Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

Thanks for that Jacqui.

Anyone else who wants to come, add your name to the list on the meets page and then book with the CCC direct.

Thanks again to Peggy for sorting out the food arrangements on the Sunday.

Russell


----------



## locovan

Thanks Jacqui I have added my name too


----------



## Carper

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just added this to the meets list so you can all get adding your names on so Russell knows who's coming
> 
> Canterbury CCC Meet
> 
> Jacquie


....I'm confused :roll: for the meal or if you are staying??


----------



## Invicta

So far 13 have booked for the lunch;

geraldandannie x 2

Carper x 2

Bognormike x 2

Teensvan x 2

Locovan x 2

Rapide x 1

xgx x 1

Invicta x 1

I am still waiting for my family to respond but I will be there.

I need numbers and choice of items on menu by this Saturday please!


----------



## locovan

Carper said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I have just added this to the meets list so you can all get adding your names on so Russell knows who's coming
> 
> Canterbury CCC Meet
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> ....I'm confused :roll: for the meal or if you are staying??
Click to expand...

I have you down for the meal and know you are not camping Dougie dont worry xx
You are a visitor on the Sunday dinnertime.


----------



## patp

Well it is going to be touch and go whether the van a) is ready for its MOT and b) passes it in time for the meet :roll: Chris was last seen grinding the brake plates smooth ready for new brake pads 8O 

Will keep you posted 8)


----------



## LadyJ

Carper said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I have just added this to the meets list so you can all get adding your names on so Russell knows who's coming
> 
> Canterbury CCC Meet
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> ....I'm confused :roll: for the meal or if you are staying??
Click to expand...

Both Douggie so Russell knows who to look out for :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

Invicta said:


> So far 13 have booked for the lunch;
> 
> geraldandannie x 2
> 
> Carper x 2
> 
> Bognormike x 2
> 
> Teensvan x 2
> 
> Locovan x 2
> 
> Rapide x 1
> 
> xgx x 1
> 
> Invicta x 1
> 
> I am still waiting for my family to respond but I will be there.
> 
> I need numbers and choice of items on menu by this Saturday please!


13? ! can we get another so it's not unlucky, or do we set a place for Russell's dog :roll:


----------



## Invicta

There are two more now Mike so don't worry about there being 13. My brother and sister-in-law are coming; they are 'Tuggers' so please treat them gently, especially as he is bringing the turkey to us for Christmas.

He is the manager of a large gas depot in Kent so any 'gassy' questions, he is your man!


----------



## locovan

LadyJ said:


> Carper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I have just added this to the meets list so you can all get adding your names on so Russell knows who's coming
> 
> Canterbury CCC Meet
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> ....I'm confused :roll: for the meal or if you are staying??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Douggie so Russell knows who to look out for :lol:
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Dougie wont be in a van he will be there Sunday Dinnertime in a car as he isnt going to Camp and Russell and I know Dougie Jacquie :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Jenny*

Jenny advises that she will be available to eat any left overs!

Russell


----------



## Invicta

Final check tonight-any problems?! I will be e-mailing this to the golf club tomorrow lunchtime.

*2) Gerald and Ann*
1 soup 1 Salmon with hollandaise sauce
1 Thai fish cakes 1 Roast Turkey

*2) Carper*
2 Game pate 2 Roast Turkey

*2)Bognor Mike*
1 Soup 2 Roast Turkey	1Christmas pudding
1 Duck salad 1 Chocolate Torte

*2)Teensvan*
1 Duck salad 2 Roast Turkey 2 Christmas puddings
*
1) Russell*
1 Game pate 1 Roast Turkey	1 Christmas pudding

*2) Mavis and Ray*
1 Soup 2 Roast Turkey	2 Christmas puddings 
1 Duck Salad with Ice cream

*1) Xgy*
1 Thai fish cakes 1 Chicken 1 Christmas Pudding

*3)Peggy*
1 Thai fishcakes 3 Roast Turkey	1 Christmas pudding
1 Vanilla crème caramel
************************************************************
*Starters	main course sweet*
3 soups 1 Salmon 8 Christmas puddings
3 Thai fishcakes	1 chicken 1 chocolate torte
3 game pate	13 Roast Turkey 1 vanilla crème caramel
3 Duck salad

Sorry Mavis, the duck salad appears to be with the icecream here but it is with the Christmas puddings on the sheet I will send!


----------



## xgx

Food's correct but why is an x!

(Ta! Peg)


----------



## Invicta

Sorry Graham, am trying to cope with a new keyboard that keeps doing things I don't want it to do, that's my excuse!

Looking forward to meeting you on Sunday week.

Peggy


----------



## xgx

Thanks Peggy... no need for an apology.... I have an old keyboard and it's still making mistooks :lol: 

Looking forward to seeing you and other new faces too....


----------



## geraldandannie

xgx said:


> Looking forward to seeing you and other new faces too....


What about old faces? 

Gerald


----------



## xgx

I'm glad I didn't say that :lol:


----------



## locovan

Thanks Peggy all looks good and Im really looking forward to the meet.


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

All present and correct, Peggy, thank you.

Old faces - well mine looks old even though it is quite new!

For anyone not familiar with the CCC Canterbury, please ignore SatNav and use directions in the book, or those from Peggy above. However, if you use the post code of the golf course, (I have checked my SatNav and) it follows the route that Peggy has provided.

Russell


----------



## teensvan

Hi Peggy.

All looks good to me.

Thanks very much 

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## bognormike

Invicta said:


> Final check tonight-any problems?! I will be e-mailing this to the golf club tomorrow lunchtime.
> 
> *2) Gerald and Ann*
> 1 soup 1 Salmon with hollandaise sauce
> 1 Thai fish cakes 1 Roast Turkey
> 
> *2) Carper*
> 2 Game pate 2 Roast Turkey
> 
> *2)Bognor Mike*
> 1 Soup 2 Roast Turkey	1Christmas pudding
> 1 Duck salad 1 Chocolate Torte
> 
> *2)Teensvan*
> 1 Duck salad 2 Roast Turkey 2 Christmas puddings
> *
> 1) Russell*
> 1 Game pate 1 Roast Turkey	1 Christmas pudding
> 
> *2) Mavis and Ray*
> 1 Soup 2 Roast Turkey	2 Christmas puddings
> 1 Duck Salad with Ice cream
> 
> *1) Xgy*
> 1 Thai fish cakes 1 Chicken 1 Christmas Pudding
> 
> *3)Peggy*
> 1 Thai fishcakes 3 Roast Turkey	1 Christmas pudding
> 1 Vanilla crème caramel
> ************************************************************
> *Starters	main course sweet*
> 3 soups 1 Salmon 8 Christmas puddings
> 3 Thai fishcakes	1 chicken 1 chocolate torte
> 3 game pate	13 Roast Turkey 1 vanilla crème caramel
> 3 Duck salad
> 
> Sorry Mavis, the duck salad appears to be with the icecream here but it is with the Christmas puddings on the sheet I will send!


Thnaks Peggy - seems ok to me!


----------



## locovan

http://www.britainsbestbreaks.tv/kent/visit/?vid=kencath


----------



## Sonesta

Hi everyone, 

Is there room at this meet for any more???????  

We might be able to make it - so if we could, we would love to join you all.  

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Sue of course! Phone the site direct and ask to pitch near me if you want to.

I think I will lose all control if I have both you and Mavis to keep me enterrained! I had enough passion at the NEC on the Swift stand! LOl LOL.

It would be GREAT to see you again, in all seriousness.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta

Ooh Russell ........ if Mavis and I pitch either side of you, you will be like a little rose between 2 thorns hee hee :lol: :lol: :lol: 

If we can make it to the meet, is it too late to be included in the sunday lunch session, cos if there is still time to add our names to the list we would really like to join you all.  

A word of warning: After the passion you displayed at the NEC I am keen for a replay - so Russell darling, you had better be raring to go .............! What do you say Mavis?????? :wink: 

Sue xxx


----------



## locovan

Sonesta said:


> Ooh Russell ........ if Mavis and I pitch either side of you, you will be like a little rose between 2 thorns hee hee :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> If we can make it to the meet, is it too late to be included in the sunday lunch session, cos if there is still time to add our names to the list we would really like to join you all.
> 
> A word of warning: After the passion you displayed at the NEC I am keen for a replay - so Russell darling, you had better be raring to go .............! What do you say Mavis?????? :wink:
> 
> Sue xxx


Hi i will get in touch with Invicta about another meal I should think it will be fine.
Ok you on we will make this the best weekend Russell has ever had 2 very strong women will grab your Castanets Russ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

Too right .......... you grab his castanets Mavis and I'll grab his maracas! :wink: 

Sue


----------



## locovan

Sue Choose and then I will contact Peggy

Menus from the Canterbury Gold Club have just arrived. 

This is the Christmas one; 

Starters 
a)Game Pate served with toast and red onion marmalade 
b)Soup-vegetable volute 
c)Duck Salad with crispy bacon 
d)Thai fish cakes with chilli dip 

Mains 
e) Roast turkey rolled and stuffed withall the trimmings 
f) Salmon with Holandaise sauce 
g) Beef Wellington (£3 supplement) 
h) Chicken stuffed and wrapped with tomato pesto and mozzarella 

All served with seasoned vegetables 

Desserts 
j) Christmas pudding with hot brandy sauce 
k) Chocolate Torte 
i) Vanilla Creme caramel 
m) selection of cheese and biscuites (£1supplement) 

Followed by coffee and mince pies 

2 courses £13-95 

3 courses £16-95


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Mavis,

I have PM'd you.  

Sue x


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

Big Christmas lights switch on last night at the site. Lots of nibbles hot spiced cider and hot spiced apple. The wardens have worked very hard on making the site very festive. The wardens are putting up a heated marquee for the christmas week, and putting on different nightly entertainment from the 27th to new years eve when there is a fancy dress party dance. We are looking forward to christmas on the site.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## locovan

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> Big Christmas lights switch on last night at the site. Lots of nibbles hot spiced cider and hot spiced apple. The wardens have worked very hard on making the site very festive. The wardens are putting up a heated marquee for the christmas week, and putting on different nightly entertainment from the 27th to new years eve when there is a fancy dress party dance. We are looking forward to christmas on the site.
> 
> steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


All sounds great fun shame they didnt leave it to Friday then we could have joined in :wink:


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there,

I'm all booked in now, so hopefully we will be arriving around 5 pm on Friday. If we can get away sooner it may be earlier but otherwise we will be pulling into our pitch aroud that time.

I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone and I think it should be a really fun and enjoyable weekend. 

Thanks for all your help Mavis - you're a little star!  

Sue x


----------



## Rapide561

*CCC*

Gosh - I think I will need Pusser to come and assist in dealing with two beautiful damsels!

Russell

Pusser - where are you? Are you free?


----------



## locovan

*Re: CCC*



Rapide561 said:


> Gosh - I think I will need Pusser to come and assist in dealing with two beautiful damsels!
> 
> Russell
> 
> Pusser - where are you? Are you free?


Im sure you wil be able to handle us but there are a lot of allyways in Canterbury so watch out we will get you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Invicta

*Re: CCC*



locovan said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh - I think I will need Pusser to come and assist in dealing with two beautiful damsels!
> 
> Russell
> 
> Pusser - where are you? Are you free?
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you wil be able to handle us but there are a lot of allyways in Canterbury so watch out we will get you :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

And don't forget the ghosts that are around in the city!

Anyone fancy going on the Ghost Tour around Canterbury on Friday night? Details here: http://www.canterburyghosttour.com


----------



## Rapide561

*Ghosts*

That's a good idea Peggy, or maybe for a second meet at Canterbury, themed around ghosts and I could do tarot card readings etc.

I am up for anything!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Hi

After a long journey time wise, made so as a result of accidents, incidents and the M25 in general, Jenny and I are in residence at Canterbury.

The grassy bits are quite wet as you can imagine, but we are all pitched on gravel anyway.

As a bit of sillyness, would anyone care to bring a few biscuits for the site staff to dunk in their tea? For some reason, I brought a pack of Rolo cookies and have donated these to the staff tea fund! I thought they (the staff) would think we were all bonkers if we all walked in with biscuits or a piece of cake or something. If you do bring something, just hand them in when you check in and say "have these with your tea". They will need a lot of hot tea today as it is pouring down!

If you use satnav to get here, use CT1 1TW which is the golf club across the road. I have tested this and it works well. There are also brown coloured caravan site signs in Canterbury centre so help you.

No Dover today due to our later than planned arrival, might do that tomorrow. Siesta time now.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Canterbury*

Hi Russell

Glad you got there safe and sound. Annie's under the weather, so there might be 0, 1, 2 or 3 of us coming tomorrow - most likely 2 at the moment (me and the woofer).



Rapide561 said:


> If you use satnav to get here, use CT1 1TW which is the golf club across the road. I have tested this and it works well. There are also brown coloured caravan site signs in Canterbury centre so help you.


Thanks for that. Reaching for the satnav right now.

Gerald


----------



## Invicta

*Re: Canterbury*



geraldandannie said:


> Hi Russell
> 
> Glad you got there safe and sound. Annie's under the weather, so there might be 0, 1, 2 or 3 of us coming tomorrow - most likely 2 at the moment (me and the woofer).
> 
> 
> 
> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you use satnav to get here, use CT1 1TW which is the golf club across the road. I have tested this and it works well. There are also brown coloured caravan site signs in Canterbury centre so help you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Reaching for the satnav right now.
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Hi Gerald,

Can you let me know ASAP how many, if any, are coming to the meal on Sunday in time for me hopefully to cancel if you are not coming. That goes for everyone else who has booked otherwise the rest of us will be left paying your share.

We are being put in a seperate dining room as a private party which of course we are.

Please to see you have got to the site this time Russell without causing mayhem in Bridge!

Peggy


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Gerald (and Annie)

Sorry to hear Annie is a bit under the weather. You need a hot toddy or three.

R


----------



## bognormike

Glad you got there Russell; hope Annie is ok by tomorrow Gerald - we are aiming to be there by dark tomorrow, but at the moment clients and MHF are conspiring to make that a bit difficult to attain :roll: 8)


----------



## Sonesta

bognormike said:


> Glad you got there Russell; hope Annie is ok by tomorrow Gerald - we are aiming to be there by dark tomorrow, but at the moment clients and MHF are conspiring to make that a bit difficult to attain :roll: 8)


Don't worry - you wont be the only ones arriving in the dark bognormike and as we cannot set off until lunchtime, it looks like we too will be arriving with our headlights on full beam LOL! 

We've got the MH all ready and the important wine stocks are now on board - so apart from some last minute bits we are all ready for the off.

See you all tomorrow and we're really looking forward to the weekend.

Safe travels.

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Canterbury*



Invicta said:


> Can you let me know ASAP how many, if any, are coming to the meal on Sunday in time for me hopefully to cancel if you are not coming.


Peggy - you have a PM.

Gerald


----------



## locovan

Gerald what is wrong with Annie???
Hope she soon feel's better :wink:


----------



## bognormike

Sonesta said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got there Russell; hope Annie is ok by tomorrow Gerald - we are aiming to be there by dark tomorrow, but at the moment clients and MHF are conspiring to make that a bit difficult to attain :roll: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry - you wont be the only ones arriving in the dark bognormike and as we cannot set off until lunchtime, it looks like we too will be arriving with our headlights on full beam LOL!
> 
> We've got the MH all ready and the important wine stocks are now on board - so apart from some last minute bits we are all ready for the off.
> 
> See you all tomorrow and we're really looking forward to the weekend.
> 
> Safe travels.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

good job you mentioned the wine - !'ll check the wine cellar!!


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> Gerald what is wrong with Annie??? Hope she soon feel's better :wink:


Thanks, Mavis. We think it's just a cold, but these days, you can't be too careful. With the weather forecast looking a bit cold and wet, we think it's best she stays at home with the heating on.

But Tess and I are all prepared, and should be on site around lunchtime tomorrow or soon after.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*Poorly*

Hope you are feeling better soon, Annie.

My logic would have been to have gone on the meet, and then be too ill to drive home and work! That never happens to me. Well, it does, usually with a hangover though.

Russell


----------



## locovan

http://www.christmas-markets.org/england/canterbury/location.php
Look at this there is a German Style market at Canterbury 
Russell I will take you to see father Xamas for sure.
But you will have to go in on your knees :lol:


----------



## Briarose

locovan said:


> http://www.christmas-markets.org/england/canterbury/location.php
> Look at this there is a German Style market at Canterbury
> Russell I will take you to see father Xamas for sure.
> But you will have to go in on your knees :lol:


Gosh Mavis with all these German Xmas markets (see my other topic :wink: ) there can't be any markets left in Germany LOL

Aw I thought you said 'Russell I will take you to see father Xamas for sure.
But you will have to get on your knees ' :wink: I laughing now at the thoughts of Russell and Sue (not to mention Gilbert) all going to see Santa on their knees..............ha ha I can just imagine the scene.


----------



## bognormike

OK, all set to roll, just having lunch. Will be there 3:30ish, depending on traffic :roll:


----------



## locovan

Briarose said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.christmas-markets.org/england/canterbury/location.php
> Look at this there is a German Style market at Canterbury
> Russell I will take you to see father Xamas for sure.
> But you will have to go in on your knees :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh Mavis with all these German Xmas markets (see my other topic :wink: ) there can't be any markets left in Germany LOL
> 
> Aw I thought you said 'Russell I will take you to see father Xamas for sure.
> But you will have to get on your knees ' :wink: I laughing now at the thoughts of Russell and Sue (not to mention Gilbert) all going to see Santa on their knees..............ha ha I can just imagine the scene.
Click to expand...

I did but I rushed it that should say Xmas :roll: 
Im just going to take Louis for a long walk and then we will set off we have had lunch here.
So we are heading for 2.30 to arrive


----------



## Sonesta

Just setting off - so be there around 5ish! Save us a space please! lol :lol:

Sue


----------



## Briarose

locovan said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.christmas-markets.org/england/canterbury/location.php
> Look at this there is a German Style market at Canterbury
> Russell I will take you to see father Xamas for sure.
> But you will have to go in on your knees :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh Mavis with all these German Xmas markets (see my other topic :wink: ) there can't be any markets left in Germany LOL
> 
> Aw I thought you said 'Russell I will take you to see father Xamas for sure.
> *But you will have to get on your knees* ' :wink: I laughing now at the thoughts of Russell and Sue (not to mention Gilbert) all going to see Santa on their knees..............ha ha I can just imagine the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did but I rushed it that should say Xmas :roll:
> Im just going to take Louis for a long walk and then we will set off we have had lunch here.
> So we are heading for 2.30 to arrive
Click to expand...

No I was joking Mavis LOL I altered it so that it read that Russ should get down on his knees LOL and beg you to take him to see Santa Ha Ha.


----------



## locovan

I have just had the lot of them in my M/H im amazed that louis has allowed everyone in --he slept how good was that.
Its a lovely site we will have to do this again.
going to the german market to morrow and Im going to take Russel to see Father XMAS Even let him sit on his knee


----------



## Invicta

Will be over later Mavis and everyone.

Russell tells me you are in 'Park Lane'.

Can someone pm me with a mobile phone number though in case I get lost!


----------



## geraldandannie

Oi, Mavis, get off the computer and get the dinner on. Ray's hungry!

Thanks for the hospitality RayAndMave, and for the 'special' tea, Russell :wink:

We've both (me and Tess) had our tea, and she's asleep and I'm putting off washing up  

It does look a lovely site. Annie would love it here. Tess likes the interesting smells on the dog walk, and the run around off lead on the bottom field. Shhh - don't tell the wardens :wink:

Now, do I put the dish up and get the telly out? Or do I read / write? Decisions, decisions.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

I think we need yoghurt pots with string so we can chatter!

Sue is almost here - was over the Dartford when we spoke.

I think I have had too many coffee with whisky in - I am wobbling and walking. That bottle was full earlier, but there are another dozen or so bottles where that came from.

Here is a pic of the reception area.


----------



## xgx

Mavis.... who's going to win ..G or K ....

Russell, where's me yoghurt pot? (have string, will chat....)


----------



## Briarose

xgx said:


> Mavis.... who's going to win ..G or K ....
> 
> Russell, where's me yoghurt pot? (have string, will chat....)


Its not yoghurt pots these days :wink: funny enough twiglet and cheese ball drums...................now have instructions how to make the original walkie talkies. :lol:


----------



## xgx

Hope Pusser's watching GMOOHere.... 

they've just mentioned a loo how .....






:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Invicta

Just got back from my visit. Saw Mavis & Ray, Gerald and BognorMike and Mrs BognorMike (sorry terrible at names!) and of course Russell who came and let me in.

What a surprise when I did arrive 7 minutes after leaving home. Christmas decorations everywhere-well done the wardens! I think the site could be on the Canterbury Christmas lights tourist trail!

For tomorrow there is the St. Nicholas Festival Day

Saturday 5th December 2009
12.30 pm - The St. Nicholas Festival Parade
Starting from the Palace Street. See St. Nicholas parade through the streets of Canterbury with local schoolchildren and musicians. The parade is organised by the City Centre Partnership and the Big Bash train the musicians.

1.30 pm - St. Nicholas arrives at the Christ Church Gate to the Cathedral to be greeted by the Dean of Canterbury. 
The celebrations continue in The Precincts of the Cathedral where a short service is held. The Canterbury Cathedral choristers will lead the singing of carols and St. Nicholas will gather children round the crib.

2.30 pm - St. Nicholas visits the Cathedral Shop where he will hand out gifts to the children.

A street collection will be taken during the Parade and in The Precincts in aid of this year's good causes.

7.30 pm - St. Nicholas Gala Dinner at Canterbury Cathedral International Study Centre For more details click here.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Peggy

It was lovely to meet you at last. Thanks for the info. I think we're all heading into town tomorrow anyway, and we'll see what we can see 8O 

Gerald


----------



## bognormike

Thanks for the info about the parade Peggy! We would have been most confused if we didn't know about it before seeing it :wink: 8)


----------



## Invicta

Must admit Mike I have never seen the parade. Hope you enjoyed it.

Just popped over to see Graham as I had received a pm from him when I got home last evening. While I was away, all of 45 minutes, the bed settee, of which I was awaiting delivery came. My 12 year old grandson James whom I had left here together with David (my son-in-law who was getting ready for duty 4pm till 2 am-what a shift!) let the delivery men in and then signed for it. As soon as I saw it-horror of horrors, it is the wrong colour, a drab charcoal grey.

I immediately phoned the shop and after checking their records they verified that a mistake had been made although it had said 'charcoal grey, on the receipt I had been given for the deposit. I had not checked this! The man at the shop said use this one if I need to but he expects to get the correct coloured one to me in time for Christmas when I will need to use it.

Moral of this experience has been -check all order forms and deposit receipts!

Meanwhile I am looking forward to my lunch with you all tomorrow.


----------



## locovan

Dear Mother Hen :wink: 
Hi Peggy
It was nice to see you las night :lol: 
We all went into town and did our shopping then met in Weatherspoon.
father xmas visited Russell  
Had a great dinner I had the Steak Pudding and it was lovely.
Sonesta is a great lady --we have had a laugh.
I have meet the famouse jenny (Russell's dog) she is great.
I feel so well today which is just great.
See you tomorrow xx


----------



## Rapide561

*CCC*

Hi

As a result of an accounting error in the addition of the meal of the Golf Club, the sinners table decided that the surplus tenner should be paid to Dougie re his walk across the Humber Bridge. I am arranging to send this now.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

Very good  

'Twas a lovely meal, and it was great to meet Steve and Ann (Teensvan) and Doug and Elaine (Carper). My tummy feels full now  AND I didn't have the pud :roll: 

Is it siesta time?

Thank you, Peggy, for organising it 

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta

Yes - we had a lovely afternoon and the meal was very filling and like Gerald, we didn't have the pud either! :lol: 

The impromptu entertainment laid on by Mavis and Russell was quite something else, especially the end bit when Russell split his 'difference!' :lol: :lol: :lol: I've got it all on video you pair, so watch out for the link to "you tube" - that's if I can work out how to put it on from my iPhone!  

Nice to meet everyone and thanks Peggy for arranging everything - you did a grand job!  

Sue


----------



## bognormike

come on Sue, lets' see that link!


----------



## locovan

What a day --the meal was worth every penny and thanks Peggy for all the work you did in arranging everything. (mother hen did well :lol: )
Sue you dare put the link on that was a private show    
We have had a snooze and are ready for more fun tonight.
It will be a shame to go home tomorrow


----------



## Rapide561

*Home*

I don't want to go either.


----------



## locovan

AHHHHHHH    thats so good it means we have all had a riot.
We will do it again Russell --we will meet again dont know where dont know when la la la!!!!!


----------



## Carper

It was nice to meet everyone today, and good to see Russell, Mavis and Ray again.

We enjoyed the meal and the afternoon. I expect you are all back over the Golf Club having a little drink now. :roll: 

Thanks Peggy for organizing the meal....and providing the lists so we knew what we had ordered :lol: 

Thanks everyone

Doug & Elaine


----------



## teensvan

Hi
Thank you Peggy for organising today, it was great food, great company and a real laugh. 

It was lovely to put faces to names. Hope its not too long before we all meet up again. 

Hope all of you that are going home have a safe journey.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you all. 

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## bognormike

just chilling out now, lovely meal & chats today. 
The weather brightened up beautifully with super views across the golf course. Nobody out there due to the ground being too wet!!


----------



## Invicta

Very pleased you all enjoyed the meal.

I agree Mike it is a lovely view over the greens from the club house. First time I have eaten there in the daylight.

I agree the food was very good, much better than the Christmas meal I had last Monday evening in Cafe Rouge in Canterbury and cheaper too.

Could someone check to see if there is a notice in the CCC office giving details of the facilities at the golf club including opening times of the bar and the catering facilities? If there isn't I will give the golf club a ring to tell them to take a notice over as I feel others staying on the CCC site may wish to know.

Safe journey tomorrow to those going home. Hope the weather is OK and there is no 'Operation Stack'. Oh, I have just remembered, you will be going the other way!


----------



## xgx

Gerald, Peggy, thanks.

I look forward to a longer chat next time Peggy :wink:


----------



## locovan

Invicta said:


> Very pleased you all enjoyed the meal.
> 
> I agree Mike it is a lovely view over the greens from the club house. First time I have eaten there in the daylight.
> 
> I agree the food was very good, much better than the Christmas meal I had last Monday evening in Cafe Rouge in Canterbury and cheaper too.
> 
> Could someone check to see if there is a notice in the CCC office giving details of the facilities at the golf club including opening times of the bar and the catering facilities? If there isn't I will give the golf club a ring to tell them to take a notice over as I feel others staying on the CCC site may wish to know.
> 
> Safe journey tomorrow to those going home. Hope the weather is OK and there is no 'Operation Stack'. Oh, I have just remembered, you will be going the other way!


Peggy The Site now know about the Golf Club as they have said they were never allowed to use it before but it is under New Managment now-- so he will inform campers.
The Warden also says they do Rallies there at a better cheaper price so Im phoning him to get the Prices as it will be good to Rally, then everyone can use the facilities of the Golf Club and have a place to all meet in the evening.
The bus route is very handy and Members can get to Canterbury or the Coast so it really is an Ideal site.
I have had the best weekend we have had a right good laugh.


----------



## bognormike

Well we got back home before the rain started in earnest and unpacked quickly!! Thanks again everybody for an excellent weekend, and it should make a good rally venue - in warmer (and drier) times!


----------



## geraldandannie

Tess and I are back now, after a good journey back (apart from the Dartford Crossing :evil: ). The vans unloaded, and it's parked up safely.

Thanks for a really lovely weekend, and thanks to Russell and Mavis for setting it all up. Can't wait to come back!

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta

Thank you everyone for a really lovely weekend and we have had such a lovely time. 

We are still here on the CCC site in Canterbury as we decided to stay on for a few days and enjoy visiting the surrounding area.

Today we have been to see Mavis and Ray, as they very kindly invited us to their home and we have enjoyed a really lovely afternoon with them both. Thank you so much Mavis and Ray for your kind hospitality and the soup and hot rolls were delicious. Mmm yum yum!  We enjoyed seeing Ray's amazing paintings too and I just cannot believe he only started painting after he retired - what a very talented artist he is. 

Mavis you are an amazing lady and a true inspiration and I feel honoured to have met both you and your devoted husband Ray. We really look forward to meeting up with you both again in the future.

The CCC here at Canterbury is a very nice site and we would definitely return again in the future.

Glad to hear everyone arrived home safely and all I have left to say to our darling Russell is: "When's the next one honey?"  

Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## locovan

Sonesta said:


> Thank you everyone for a really lovely weekend and we have had such a lovely time.
> 
> We are still here on the CCC site in Canterbury as we decided to stay on for a few days and enjoy visiting the surrounding area.
> 
> Today we have been to see Mavis and Ray, as they very kindly invited us to their home and we have enjoyed a really lovely afternoon with them both. Thank you so much Mavis and Ray for your kind hospitality and the soup and hot rolls were delicious. Mmm yum yum!  We enjoyed seeing Ray's amazing paintings too and I just cannot believe he only started painting after he retired - what a very talented artist he is.
> 
> Mavis you are an amazing lady and a true inspiration and I feel honoured to have met both you and your devoted husband Ray. We really look forward to meeting up with you both again in the future.
> 
> The CCC here at Canterbury is a very nice site and we would definitely return again in the future.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone arrived home safely and all I have left to say to our darling Russell is: "When's the next one honey?"
> 
> Sue & Gilbert x


    You are very welcom --we have had a great day with you and Gilbert.
We have booked up for the Valentine Rally in Chichester as Brillopad is running it and he is a very funny man :lol: :lol: 
Russell might get there also so it will be fun.
Have a safe journey home take care --Love mavis.


----------

